# flour in 5 gallon buckets



## bradc (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm am planning on purchasing a couple of 25lb bags of flour, some rolled oats, and rice. How long will this store in food grade buckets? Do I need to get mylar bags if I expect to use this within six months to a year?


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I would put in freezer first for a couple of weeks, use the mylar bags and get some oxygen abosorbers. I know some that have kept their's for years, rotate out as you accummulate. this is how we do it. good luck JIL


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Do you have to, no. But depending on where you are storing it it might be a good idea. I buy 5# bags of all-purpose flour and sugar and just put them in the free icing bucket I get from the bakery. I leave them in the paper bag, no mylar, no o2 just the gasket lid the buckets came with. In my basement they are "stable" for 6 mos. The sugar may get a bit hard, but a bit of a smash against the counter and it's loose enough to get into the glass jug I keep it in in the kitchen. Any longer then 6 mos and I mylar things. The exception is my oats, they are loose packed in icing buckets that have gasket lids. 

BUT we keep a de-humidifer running in the basement 24/7, my house it free of pantry bugs and other nastiest, basement is a rather constant temp, etc. I also know I may lose a bucket full of something due to some unforeseen event.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Flour isn't good for long term storage as it rapidly loses its nutritional value. You'd do better to invest in a grinder and store wheat berries.


----------



## bradc (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I also keep bags of white flour in the original bags for my short term "use and rotate" foods. I've had it up to a year without spoiling or tasting off. Whole wheat flour tastes bitter within about six months. I also have wheat berries I grind from time to time. But for long term storage, I have wheat berries sealed in plastic or mylar and kept in buckets. I don't plan to use those unless necessary.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I keep 25# bags of Prarie Gold flour in 5 gal. pails in the kitchen but do use it up in about 6 weeks. Otherwise,the wheat is ground fresh as needed...bring in 1/2 gal. jars from the storage room but have kept a 5 gal. pail going inside,too when all the kids were still here. Sugar lasts forever and nothing seems to bother it which probably shows how bad it is for us! 

We have our longterm storage which we don't use and our bulk storage we eat out of and rotate. Keep those items in a defunct freezer so no mice/bugs--they don't last long enough to go bad. DEE


----------

